# Just want out



## louie (Nov 11, 2008)

Cannot take anymore. Everytime I think we are on the right track, everything explodes and I just want to give up.

A few weeks ago I attended an Aglow seminar. One of the speakers was a woman who fought with depression for years. As she spoke, I thought "she stole my life story!" It was just weird! After the confernce was over she approached me and asked if she could give me a hug.....we talked about depression, anger the anxiety that feels like it can just take the life out of you. She recommended that I go to a clinic that tests hormone levels etc. I have always been so happy and want that back! After my daughter was born 5 years ago I have a bad temper and I feel like I want to crawl out of my body most days. I feel ugly and useless.
I came home feeling some promise but when I try to talk about it with my spouse he just won't talk about it. I feel that I need to go, but it will cost money for all of the tests and he will not want me to spend the money I'm sure.
He is also just "fighting" me everytime I have a down day, he just seems to pick on me instead of helping. Maybe he's tired of trying too. If we didn't have our children I would just go.


----------



## magicsunset08 (Oct 30, 2008)

If you leave/give up..will your problems/depression go away?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

We would like to help but need a little more information on your story. One point, when it comes to ones health, physical or emotional money should not be the obstacle. Your husband needs to support you in this.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

louie said:


> Cannot take anymore. Everytime I think we are on the right track, everything explodes and I just want to give up.
> I feel ugly and useless.
> I came home feeling some promise but when I try to talk about it with my spouse he just won't talk about it. I feel that I need to go, but it will cost money for all of the tests and he will not want me to spend the money I'm sure.
> He is also just "fighting" me everytime I have a down day, he just seems to pick on me instead of helping. Maybe he's tired of trying too.


**"cannot take anymore."

**"i just want to give up."

**"i feel ugly and useless."

these statements are ones that you should be making to (at least) your family doctor. he should be doing a depression screening for you. it would be part of a regular doctor visit and only takes a couple of minutes.

**"ifeel that i need to go(for a depression screening?) but he will not want me to spend the money."

again, it would be part of a regular doctor visit. ask your family doctor about it.



louie said:


> If we didn't have our children I would just go.


go where? going away doesn't make depression or any other problem go away. i'm not qualified to diagnose depression, but your statements make me think there's something there.


----------

